# Tomb Raider 2 (Film): Basis der Story offenbar nicht Rise of the Tomb Raider



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tomb Raider 2 (Film): Basis der Story offenbar nicht Rise of the Tomb Raider*

						Der Film Tomb Raider 2 soll 2021 mit Alicia Vikander starten. Bei der Story scheint es derweil aber noch eine Änderung zu geben. Statt sich an Rise of the Tomb Raider zu orientieren, scheint man die Geschichte von Shadow of the Tomb Raider als Basis interessanter zu finden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider 2 (Film): Basis der Story offenbar nicht Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## Rollora (17. Februar 2020)

Immer her damit. Vikander ist ne tolle Schauspielerin


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2020)

Mir beides recht, hauptsache neues von Lara Croft mit Vikander, mir hat der erste Teil mit ihr super gefallen!

PS Gerade wieder in der YT Playliste gehabt: Becoming the Tomb Raider. Soundtrack war auch klasse, hoffentlich macht Junkie XL wieder die Musik. Wobei mir auch der Score in den Reboot Spielen sehr gefallen hat.


----------



## JaxT (17. Februar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Immer her damit. Vikander ist ne tolle Schauspielerin



ist sie nicht.


----------



## VeriteGolem (17. Februar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Immer her damit. Vikander ist ne tolle Schauspielerin



Nein.

Sie spielt nur immer in Filmen mit guten Schauspielern. Tomb Raider ist es nicht. Der Film ist schlecht. Er ist langweilig. Kann sich nicht entscheiden ob er Abenteuer\Action\Thriller\Mystery sein will und hofft auf hungrige Indiana Jones Fans. Er verhunzt den Grundplot des Films, damit er ein niedriges Jugendrating kriegt, er ist also wieder Zielgruppengemainstreamed.

Braucht er nen 2. Teil? Nein. Besonders nicht wenn er nicht den 2. Spielteil als Grundlage hat.

Gemainstreamte, schlechte  Blockbusterschlonze die maximal langweilt und in nichts gut ist.

Und "Besser als die mit Angelina Jones" heißt nicht "gut". Selbst Michael Bay Filme sind besser als die grauenhaften Angelina Filme mit early 2000 Patina. Der Film erinnerte mich übrigens stark an den 3. Teil der Reboot Trilogie. Der war auch so unfassbar langweilig und schlecht gemacht.

PS: Vikander soll bitte EINMAL einen Bogen richtig abfeuern. Ich kann diese Hollywood Mythen nicht mehr sehen wo sie mit Bogen rumrennen\schießen, ihn meterweit vom Gesicht halten weil sie angst vor er Sehne haben, keine Backtension aufbauen und die Sehne greifen wie sie NIEMAND greifen würde. Ist wie das Sneaky Querstellen des Bogens in fast ALLEN RPGs. So kann man einen Bogen nicht abfeuern, und wenn trifft man nix. Der Oberkörper ist im weg. EInzig ein Far Cry 5 macht das richtig.

PSS: Was man dem Film zu Gute halten muss. Er geht weg von "Sexy Lara". Vikander wird nicht zum Fleischobjekt gemacht.


----------



## Bevier (17. Februar 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Sie spielt nur immer in Filmen mit guten Schauspielern. Tomb Raider ist es nicht. Der Film ist schlecht. Er ist langweilig. Kann sich nicht entscheiden ob er Abenteuer\Action\Thriller\Mystery sein will und hofft auf hungrige Indiana Jones Fans. Er verhunzt den Grundplot des Films, damit er ein niedriges Jugendrating kriegt, er ist also wieder Zielgruppengemainstreamed.
> 
> ...



Sie ist schon eine recht gute Darstellerin, das Problem ist eher das miese Drehbuch, aus dem selbst der Beste nichts wirklich Gutes machen kann. In anderen Rollen hat sie brilliert, in Tomb Raider war sie eben das kleine Actionmäuschen und leider nicht mehr. Aber das war eben nicht im Geringsten ihre Schuld. Einfach nur dummes Popcornkino für die Jugend von heute...


----------



## Rollora (17. Februar 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> ist sie nicht.



Aha, den Oscar und andere Preise für ihre Schauspielkunst wohl im Lotto gewonnen


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (17. Februar 2020)

Im Grunde ist es doch eh egal was sie als angebliche Vorlage nehmen, es stimmt eh nicht. Der erste Film sollte  angeblich die Verfilmung vom ersten Reboot werden. Bis auf wenige 1:1 Szenenübernahmen hat der Film aber nichts mit der Spielstory gemeinsam. Der Hammer war ja, dass sie jetzt eine Fahrradkurieren statt Archäologin ist, ja ne ist klar. Dann wurden alle Nebenfiguren, besonders schlimm bei Sam und Jonah, einfach ignoriert 



Spoiler



und stattdessen ihr Vater herbei gezaubert


 . Und die Story um Himiko wurde um das Übernatürliche beraubt und durch 



Spoiler



ein Virus


 ersetzt. Trinity haben sie auch schon reingemischt, obwohl sie davon ja erst später erfährt...

Der Film ist insgesamt trotzdem in Ordnung, aber halt nicht was versprochen wurden. 
Schließlich ist  Vikander leider auch noch eine Fehlbesetzung gewesen. Sogar meine Mutter nimmt ihr die Rolle nicht ab, da sie so dürr und zierlich ist. Die Lara in den Reboot Spielen(und Underworld und Angelina Jolie) gefällt ihr besser xD. Ich hatte die Spiele noch mal mit ihr als Zuschauerin durchgespielt, selber kommt sie leider nicht mit der Steuerung klar.


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es doch eh egal was sie als angebliche Vorlage nehmen, es stimmt eh nicht. Der erste Film sollte  angeblich die Verfilmung vom ersten Reboot werden. Bis auf wenige 1:1 Szenenübernahmen hat der Film aber nichts mit der Spielstory gemeinsam. Der Hammer war ja, dass sie jetzt eine Fahrradkurieren statt Archäologin ist, ja ne ist klar. Dann wurden alle Nebenfiguren, besonders schlimm bei Sam und Jonah, einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Story mit ihrem Vater war fand ich auch etwas sehr aufgesetzt und war das einzige was mich in der Tat an der Verfilmung gestört hat. Brauchte es aber vermutlich um eine größere emotionale Bindung in der Kürze der Zeit die ein Film nunmal hat im Vergleich zu einem längeren Spiel aufzubauen.

Was Trinity angeht, die ersten Hinweise gibt es bereits im ersten Teil des Reboot Spiels, allerdings nicht ganz so offensichtlich wie im Film, finde ich aber nicht weiter schlimm, da es hier die Saat für ein Sequel setzt.

Bezüglich Vikanders Eignung, finde ich hat sie ein echt hartes Training vorab gemacht (man braucht sich nur ihre Kampfsequenz am anfang anzusehen um die Ergebnisse des Trainings zu sehen) und ich hab ihr das toughe schon abgenommen, finde sie da nicht zu "zierlich". Auch im Reboot Spiel war sie jetzt keine so große Kämpferin wie in den alten Teilen, insbesondere anfangs.

Was den Fahrradkurier-Hintergrund angeht hing wohl auch mit der umgeschriebenen Vater-Hintergrundgeschichte zusammen, wobei sie schon archäologisches Wissen alleine durch die Begeisterung ihres Vaters hat und wie der Film auch zeigt ist sie nicht "dumm", sondern hat sich eben bewusst für etwas anderes entschieden als was ihr Vater für sie wollte, quasi eine Art Rebellion nachdem sie ihn verloren hat.

Das Übernatürliche um Himiko mag im Spiel ganz gut funktionieren, wäre aber meines Erachtens im Film Overkill gewesen, da fand ich das "realistischere" Virus besser geeignet


----------



## Atma (18. Februar 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Was man dem Film zu Gute halten muss. Er geht weg von "Sexy Lara". Vikander wird nicht zum Fleischobjekt gemacht.


Was ist daran bitte gut? Die Sexiness war immer ein Bestandteil der alten Lara, daran ist und war nie etwas falsch. In den Spielen wurde sie als starke und selbstbewusste Frau dargestellt, die ihre Reize einzusetzen wusste ohne je cringy zu wirken. Im Reboot von 2013 hingegen mutiert sie in kürzester Zeit vom verängstigten Küken zur skrupellosen Massenmörderin und die Leute feiern es. Denn merke: Gewalt hui, nackte Haut pfui! Think of the children!!!


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2020)

Atma schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte gut? Die Sexiness war immer ein Bestandteil der alten Lara, daran ist und war nie etwas falsch. In den Spielen wurde sie als starke und selbstbewusste Frau dargestellt, die ihre Reize einzusetzen wusste ohne je cringy zu wirken. Im Reboot von 2013 hingegen mutiert sie in kürzester Zeit vom verängstigten Küken zur skrupellosen Massenmörderin und die Leute feiern es. Denn merke: Gewalt hui, nackte Haut pfui! Think of the children!!!



Naja auch die neue Lara ist jetzt nicht unsexy. Statt sber halt großer Brüste und Lippen ist es bei ihr halt ein sportlicher Körper


----------



## derneuemann (18. Februar 2020)

Atma schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte gut? Die Sexiness war immer ein Bestandteil der alten Lara, daran ist und war nie etwas falsch. In den Spielen wurde sie als starke und selbstbewusste Frau dargestellt, die ihre Reize einzusetzen wusste ohne je cringy zu wirken. Im Reboot von 2013 hingegen mutiert sie in kürzester Zeit vom verängstigten Küken zur skrupellosen Massenmörderin und die Leute feiern es. Denn merke: Gewalt hui, nackte Haut pfui! Think of the children!!!



Also mir war das Aufgesetzte möchtegern Sexy gehabe in den alten Filmen viel zu drüber, halt zu aufgesetzt(Wobei das gar nicht nötig war, mit Angelina). Da kam mir die neue Tomb Raider mit Alicia Vikanda schon passend. Auch fand ich den Film eher besser als die älteren. 

Auch habe ich im FIlm keine skrupellose Massenmörderin gesehen. Besser hätten aber alle Tomb Raider Filme sein können


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2020)

Ich kenne bisher nur den "Tomb Raider" Film mit Angelina Jolie. Den neuen noch nicht.
Mal gucken ob es den auf Prime gibt.


----------



## empy (18. Februar 2020)

Mein Highlight im letzten Tomb Raider war eh der Cameoauftritt von Nick Frost.


----------



## Khabarak (18. Februar 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> PS: Vikander soll bitte EINMAL einen Bogen richtig abfeuern. Ich kann diese Hollywood Mythen nicht mehr sehen wo sie mit Bogen rumrennen\schießen, ihn meterweit vom Gesicht halten weil sie angst vor er Sehne haben, keine Backtension aufbauen und die Sehne greifen wie sie NIEMAND greifen würde. Ist wie das Sneaky Querstellen des Bogens in fast ALLEN RPGs. So kann man einen Bogen nicht abfeuern, und wenn trifft man nix. Der Oberkörper ist im weg. EInzig ein Far Cry 5 macht das richtig.



Sagen wir mal, es gibt SEHR WENIGE, die einen Bogen so benutzen:
YouTube
Er erzähle ne Menge BS zu den historischen Verbindungen, aber man muss ihm schon lassen, dass er ziemlich geschickt mit dem Bogen umgeht.


----------



## Atma (18. Februar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja auch die neue Lara ist jetzt nicht unsexy. Statt sber halt großer Brüste und Lippen ist es bei ihr halt ein sportlicher Körper


Nun, Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Also mir war das Aufgesetzte möchtegern Sexy gehabe in den alten Filmen viel zu drüber, halt zu aufgesetzt(Wobei das gar nicht nötig war, mit Angelina). Da kam mir die neue Tomb Raider mit Alicia Vikanda schon passend. Auch fand ich den Film eher besser als die älteren.
> 
> Auch habe ich im FIlm keine skrupellose Massenmörderin gesehen. Besser hätten aber alle Tomb Raider Filme sein können


Einen Beitrag gelesen und rein gar nichts verstanden. Respekt, das muss man erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Semnone (18. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne bisher nur den "Tomb Raider" Film mit Angelina Jolie. Den neuen noch nicht.
> Mal gucken ob es den auf Prime gibt.



Ja ist er, aber nicht mehr lange. 
Ein genaues Datum steht nicht auf der HP, aber er ist schon in der Kategorie "nur noch begrenzte Zeit in Prime" enthalten.


----------



## JaxT (18. Februar 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Sie spielt nur immer in Filmen mit guten Schauspielern. Tomb Raider ist es nicht. Der Film ist schlecht. Er ist langweilig. Kann sich nicht entscheiden ob er Abenteuer\Action\Thriller\Mystery sein will und hofft auf hungrige Indiana Jones Fans. Er verhunzt den Grundplot des Films, damit er ein niedriges Jugendrating kriegt, er ist also wieder Zielgruppengemainstreamed.
> 
> ...



wie den auch sie sieht aus wie ein 12 jähriger junge.....grauenhaft.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn man von Anfang an Tomb Raider spielte, keinen Teil ausließ und sich somit an die Figur (meine nicht die Optik) gewöhnt hat, dann fällt es einfach schwer, sich mit der neuen Lara anzufreunden.

Kenne Vikander nicht aus anderen Filmen, aber das passt (auch optisch) einfach nicht. Habe den neuen Film kaum ausgehalten. Hat mir einiges abverlangt, dass ich ihn erst nach 20 Minuten abschalte und nicht viel früher. 

Und wenn man sich anschaut, wie sie rennt. Ne, sie mag trainiert haben, aber wie eine sportliche Person wirkt sie nicht einmal im Ansatz.

#notmylara


----------

